# Canyon Pits Fun Show(HEAVY)



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Canyon Pits Fun Show(Red VS Blue) 1/30/10
Keep in mind that I was coming down with the flu and didn't get the best shots 
This is Empire, part of Golden Bully Kennels (he's my favorite)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cool pics I like the first one too


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

So uh.... guess there were a couple pix that didn't really make the cut, but copy and pasting gets soooooo mindless LOL


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

great pictures, Jon!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome pics broski..some good looking dogs in here...Looks like a fun event


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

nice dogs :clap:


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

i like the dog in the last pic!!!


nice pics hope you feel better!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks iCarley! The dog in that last pic belongs to AZteca pits and I think the dog above him is his daddy. Was thinkin bout gettin a pup from his latest litter, but they had a bunch of stillborns


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

tried throwin some rep your way but it wouldnt let me.
thanks for going out and takin pics to share with us!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

My pleasure, bruh!


----------

